# General Exclaim or Altimax?



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

Time for some new tires on the Passat, I was thinking about the Exclaims then running some snow tires in Winter until I saw the Altimax were rated for snow and got decent reviews on tirerack.com. So, anyone have some personal experiences w/ either that they'd like to share?

Brian


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Technically the Exclaims are M+S rated also... but I personally do run snow tires (General).

Exclaim vs. Altimax? Depends on what you're looking for in a tire, 2 different spectrums of tires.


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

Well, it's not like I'm going to use the Passat for auto-x, but I would like some tires w/ decent wet & dry grip and if they work in snow, all the better. Right now I have Goodyear Triple Treads which are fine, but I'd like to find something less expensive.

Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

The Altimax is a very good "3 Season" tire, and the Exclaim is rated "all season" for its tread design only. Below 40 degrees the Exclaim will get a little stiff and lose wet traction. Like you referenced, unless you are going to track the car (or drive like you're on the track) stick with the Altimax for better durablity and comfort.


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

Thanks, that's the info I was looking for :thumbup:

Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

ButchHusky said:


> Thanks, that's the info I was looking for :thumbup:
> 
> Brian


No problem !

Be sure to reference Vortex when you order !


----------

